# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NCAA Testing

## PIMPOLOGY101

Does anyone know how long it takes for the results of NCAA testing to get back to you??

----------


## JJEB2

> Does anyone know how long it takes for the results of NCAA testing to get back to you??


i dont know precisely but its really not long at all. from what i remember my friend knew by the end of the season and he got it done in the second week of cotober. so 2 weeks i would say but i really dont know or remember the specifics

----------


## TheNextBigThing

> Does anyone know how long it takes for the results of NCAA testing to get back to you??


I believe that if you are clean, they will never come back. At least thats what it says on the NCAA contract and terms. I never got tested so I am not speaking from expirience.

----------


## sprinders

from my experience if in 2-3 weeks dont come back then your clean

----------


## The Shredder

> from my experience if in 2-3 weeks dont come back then your clean


This is correct

----------


## middistane

NCAA drug test results are usually back within a week, although many universities also do their own testing and those results all depend on the university (and they usually don't even test for anabolic agents unless they have a reason because its expensive)

----------


## hipnoticstylz94

> NCAA drug test results are usually back within a week, although many universities also do their own testing and those results all depend on the university (and they usually don't even test for anabolic agents unless they have a reason because its expensive)


This is very accurate information. It will take no more than 1 week for NCAA to come back as I have witnessed teammates go down in this amount of time more than once. So if a week has passed you are more than likely in the clear my man

----------


## JJEB2

> NCAA drug test results are usually back within a week, although many universities also do their own testing and those results all depend on the university (and they usually don't even test for anabolic agents unless they have a reason because its expensive)


very true. we had people who did drugs prior to testing and passed. they either test for drugs or aas due to money issues. a kid on my team failed and he said that he has naturally high test levels. they actually checked out the information and let him take the test again.

----------

